

Is working at Valve really that great? - SunTzu55
http://news.dice.com/2014/08/22/valve-favorite-employer-among-game-developers/

======
Someone1234
This is blogspam, just a link to:

[http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ex-valve-employee-blasts-
th...](http://www.gamespot.com/articles/ex-valve-employee-blasts-the-company-
for-feeling-like-high-school/1100-6411126/)

Without anything extra added on aside from ads.

------
paulhauggis
"would rather work for Valve than run their own studio,"

This is all well and good..until your boss or manager makes a decision you
don't agree with or you are forced to work nights and weekends on a terrible
project.

~~~
voxic11
If you work at valve you don't have a boss.

~~~
aNotherGuy123
That sounds more like "no-one is nominally in charge. Decisions are made by a
clique, which you may or may not be a part of."

------
josephschmoe
If you have a relatively equal social structure, it's going to have a lot of
things in common with high school.

It's _a lot_ better than the alternative.

~~~
ewzimm
From what I've seen, Valve is aware that this tendency exists and has a lot of
ongoing programs to compensate for it. When you have a lot of people working
together, there's just no way to ensure that informal power structures don't
come up. I'm just glad that Valve is willing to experiment with a horizontal
structure and spend time working out solutions for the problems that arise.

